# Ratty Cam



## Berrywoods (Mar 25, 2010)

Just finished ratty cam on our website, only works during opening hours, but i will leave it on overnight tonight, but im sure you wont be able to see much unless i leave the lights on (A Maybe)

if page doesnt load just refresh it,

www.berrywoods.co.uk/webcam.php


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i cant get it to work


----------



## Berrywoods (Mar 25, 2010)

kerrybramble said:


> i cant get it to work


oh? what does it do,you need flash player installed as its a flash video but it should work :S


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

it wont even let me on the website


----------



## Berrywoods (Mar 25, 2010)

urgh ive just realised how mega messed up my site is using internet explorer,

i use firefox you see.

It will come up with an error if using internet explorer saying this content is not secure, this is because the site is SSL secured and the webcam window isnt you can press yes as the page doesnt take any information that requires SSL unlike checkout pages ect


----------



## Berrywoods (Mar 25, 2010)

kerrybramble said:


> it wont even let me on the website


what does it say when you try to access it?

try https://www.berrywoods.co.uk/cam/web.html


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

works for me! they are sooooo cute x


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i use google chrome and it says it cannot find the website :S


----------



## Berrywoods (Mar 25, 2010)

kerrybramble said:


> i use google chrome and it says it cannot find the website :S


ah i know why!!! your isp uses the DNS info is held on one of Talktalks london DNS servers, and i know they have been having major problems, if it happends (as it did with me) that your ISP gets its DNS information from the Talktalk london DNS server then it will show my website is not there, even though it is, you have to change your internet settings manually to use a different DNS server (DNS server basicly holds the big list of all the websites IPs and what their domain name is, ie every site even this has an ip like 64.5.69.48 which computers use, but when you type in petforums.co.uk you dont see it, this lists tells your browser where to go)

if you really really wanna see ratty cam heres how to change your DNS server.

Goto start menu and control panel.

On XP it;ll say network connections, on vista windows 7, you go into network centre (or whatever it is) and find adaptor settings. if you use wireless your looking for something like Wireless connection 1 or basicly the one that doesnt have a big red Cross on it. right click it and goto properties,

on the list with the scroll bar you'll see things like Client for microsoft network (in the box above install, uninstall) scroll down and look for internet protocol IP/TCP it may have 2, version 4 and version 6, if theres 2 you want version 6, Click it once so it highlights and then click properties, at the bottom it says "use the following DNS server automaticly"
change it so its Preffered 8.8.8.8 and alternate 8.8.4.4.
This basicly puts you on googles own DNS server (more reliable than talktalks anyway)

you have found lately a few websites more than normal have not been working and this is why. and wil solve it.

If the website loads but has other errors dont do the above as you dont need to.


----------

